# Save-Game gelöscht? Na prima! Diese frustrierenden Gaming-Momente bringen uns zur Weißglut



## Gast1669461003 (18. April 2013)

*Save-Game gelöscht? Na prima! Diese frustrierenden Gaming-Momente bringen uns zur Weißglut*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Save-Game löscht? Na prima! Diese frustrierenden Gaming-Momente bringen uns zur Weißglut* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Save-Game löscht? Na prima! Diese frustrierenden Gaming-Momente bringen uns zur Weißglut


----------



## GenX66 (18. April 2013)

Bei Test Drive Unlimited 2 habe ich schon einmal einen Controller an der Wand zerschmettert, weil mich bei Level 35 der berüchtigte Savegamebug erwischt hatte.
Leider wurde der gerade erst bekannt, so dass ich keine Möglichkeit hatte, den Autosave auf einen USB-Stick zu kopieren. Mein Spielstand war futsch und ich hätte k***** können!
Erst einen Monat später erbarmte sich Atari, die unzähligen Bugs aus dem Spiel zu tilgen. Zu spät meiner Meinung nach, ich kaufe nie wieder ein Spiel von Atari.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. April 2013)

GenX3601966 schrieb:


> Zu spät meiner Meinung nach, ich kaufe nie wieder ein Spiel von Atari.


 Selbst wenn dann würdest du momentan kaum dazu kommen, jetzt wo sie finanziell am Boden liegen.


----------



## Svatlas (18. April 2013)

Sim City 2013 ganz weit vorneeeeeee! Dank deinstallieren wurde ich geheilt und meine Eingabegeräte wurden gerettet 

Sollte es im Topic nicht "Save-Game gelöscht?" heißen. Hört sich irgendwie seltsam an.


----------



## bravo (18. April 2013)

Am nervigsten finde ich NACH einem Fehler immer den Pseudo-Support. Erst muss man gefühlte 100 automatische Support-Antworten durchackern bis sich dann vllt. Tage später tatsächlich jemand die Mühe macht, die eigentliche Anfrage zu lesen - um dann aber wieder nur eine Antwort welche das Problem nicht löst los zu werden.

In den seltesten Fällen wird einem wirklich geholfen. Dieses Problem gibt es schon seit es Support für Spiele gibt und wird leider von Spielemagazin-Redaktionen immer wieder tot geschwiegen.


----------



## froschrehbein (18. April 2013)

Bei Silent Hunter 3 / 4 (evtl. auch bei 5?) war es bei fast jedem Patch so, dass die Savegames danach nicht mehr zu gebrauchen waren. Ebenso war es an der Tagesordnung, so manches Savegame sich nicht mehr laden ließ...


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (18. April 2013)

Vor kurzem als ich Batman AC wieder mal rausgekramt hatte und mich durch den Boden sprengen wollte, landete ich plötzlich unter der kompletten Stadt, sah eigentlich nicht schlecht aus Gotham von unten  
Immerhin so konnte man ein paar Erfolge einheimsen, wie längste Flugstrecke und längster Sturzflug.


----------



## Gast20180705 (18. April 2013)

Autocameratracking das plötzlich der Meinung ist, zwischen verschiedenen Gegner/Blickwinkeln wie wild hin- und herzuspringen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2013)

Ich hab vor ein paar Monaten mal Windows neu installiert, vorher den Steamordner und die eigenen Dateien gesichert, alles dann wieder passend installiert und die gesicherten Ordner zurückkopiert - aber bei Darksiders 2 waren die Spielstände nicht mehr zu finden, 25 Stunden Spielen für'n Arsch... hab es seitdem nicht wieder neu angefangen...


----------



## Enisra (18. April 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn dann würdest du momentan kaum dazu kommen, jetzt wo sie finanziell am Boden liegen.


 
nein, Atari ist ganz futsch, außer es nimmt einer nochmal Zweimarkfüfzich in die Hand um sich nen besseren Namen für seinen Laden zu besorgen

Ansonsten: Zwischensequenzen die man nicht absetzen kann und genau vor dem Rücksetzpunkt sitzen -.-
Oder auch so ne Savegamesache: Das Savegame ist irgendwo versteckt und man muss es echt suchen bzw. wie bei Black&White, das man ein Extraprogramm braucht das einem den extrahiert -.-


----------



## doomkeeper (18. April 2013)

In der letzten Zeit gabs nur ein einziges Spiel welches mich aufs maximalste aufgeregt hat.

LA Noire. Zu 90% sind sämtliche Cutscenes und Dialoge nicht zu überspringen 
und das treibt einen Perfektionisten wie mich echt in den Wahnsinn.

Zuerst hab ich mich riesig gefreut bei nem Sale für 10 Euro endlich LA Noire spielen zu können...
Stattdessen hab ich von meinen 3 Stunden vielleicht nur 1 Stunde gespielt
und beim Rest hab ich nur zugeschaut... und zugeschaut... und zugeschaut...

Katastrophe und bereue schon fast die 10 Euro für so ein Dreck.
Seitdem hab ich es nicht mehr gespielt.. sorry ich meinte zugeschaut 

Edit.
Ohne Witz. Eines der schlimmsten Spiele die ich je erlebt habe.
Zwar ist das Hauptfeature wirklich super aber der Rest frustriert und enttäuscht nahezu auf kompletter Ebene.
Zum Glück warens nur 10 Euro


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. April 2013)

Das Speichern-Problem kenne ich nur zu gut. Hatte ich zuletzt in Skyrim unzählige Male, dass ich ewig lange nicht gespeichert habe und letztendlich von ganz weit hinten wieder erneut beginnen musste. 

Nervig ist auch eine träge Steuerung und eine suboptimale Kameraposition. Denn genau das hat mir in Dark Souls immer zahlreiche Tode beschert. Nicht die Schwierigkeit der Bosse an sich. Die hohe Schwierigkeit wird eher durch beide besagte Mängel hervorgerufen, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## MrFob (19. April 2013)

Seit neuestem sollte man hier auch Server Probleme auffuehren. Frueher war das fuer mich als alten SP spieler kein Problem aber in Zeiten von Diablo 3, Sim City und allen moeglichen launchern muss man sich ja auch als Einzelspieler staendig mit Server-Problemen auseinandersetzten, gerade wenn man ein lang erwartetes Spiel direkt zum release kauft. Das finde ich besonders frustrierend, da ich mit den ganzen neuen "features" sowieso nichts anfangen kann oder will.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. April 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> In der letzten Zeit gabs nur ein einziges Spiel welches mich aufs maximalste aufgeregt hat.
> 
> LA Noire. Zu 90% sind sämtliche Cutscenes und Dialoge nicht zu überspringen
> und das treibt einen Perfektionisten wie mich echt in den Wahnsinn.
> ...


 Exakt das gleiche Erlebnis, das mir widerfahren ist. Und auch ich hab glücklicherweise nur 10 Euro hingelatzt.
Allerdings habe ich mich am Ende doch noch durchs Spiel gequält. Wenn man schon mit etwas angefangen hat, sollte man es auch zuende bringen. Ist so meine Devise.


----------



## USA911 (19. April 2013)

Wenn man Speicherdateien nicht benennen kann oder wie bei "Fallout NV" wo sich dann auch noch die Speichernummern andauernd ändern. Da blickt man irgendwann nicht mehr durch, für was man welchen Speicherpunkt genutzt hat.

Und was sehr sehr nervig ist, wenn ein Quest- / Missionsfortschritt nicht erkannt wird und man einfach dann nicht mehr weiterkommt und der Speicherpunkt davor schon korupiert ist, so das man NEu oder wieder weit, weit vorne anfangen muß.


----------



## MisterSmith (19. April 2013)

Ein Spielstand wurde mir noch nie gelöscht. Allerdings gab es in Dungeon Lords bei mir an einer schon relativ fortgeschrittenen Stelle einen Bug, der das Weiterspielen für mich unmöglich machte, dieses Spiel habe ich nie wieder gespielt.

Nur bei ganz wenigen Ausnahmespielen würde ich in so einem Fall wieder von Vorne beginnen.

EDIT: Wenn der Spielstand einem wirklich wichtig ist, dann wendet euch nicht an den Support, sondern wenn möglich meldet euch im Forum des Entwicklers an und beschreibt da in dem passendem Unterforum für technische Schwierigkeiten euer Problem.

Manche Entwickler sind so nett, dass man ihnen die fehlerhafte Speicherdatei zusenden kann und dann versucht wird diese zu retten.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. April 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> In der letzten Zeit gabs nur ein einziges Spiel welches mich aufs maximalste aufgeregt hat.
> 
> LA Noire. Zu 90% sind sämtliche Cutscenes und Dialoge nicht zu überspringen
> und das treibt einen Perfektionisten wie mich echt in den Wahnsinn.


 
Normalereweise stört mich sowas kaum. Dialoge und Zwischensequenzen sind in dem Spiel halt, ähnlich wie bei The Walking Dead oder Heavy Rain, Teil des Spielprinzips. Da ich aber vor kurzem einen alten Spielstand, den ich verloren habe, wiederherstellen wollte (die bekannten Fälle schnell durchzocken und dann weiterspielen), hat mich die Sache mit den nicht überspringbaren Szenen auch sehr gestört.
Aber davon abgesehen halte ich LA Noire für ein tolles Spiel und eines der wenigen, die mir trotz ihres Interactive Movie Prinzips eine Menge Spaß machen. Ansonsten fällt mir da nur The Walking Dead ein, großartiges Spiel. Mit Fahrenheit dagegen konnte ich rein gar nichts anfangen, das Spiel war einfach nur frustrierend, weil man ständig nur auf die Bildschirmeinblendungen achten musste und dabei das Geschehen und die Dialoge im Hintergrund kaum mitbekommen hat.

Was mich sehr frustriert: Spielstände, die einen in eine ausweglose Situation führen. Besonders ärgerlich, wenn man nicht selbst speichern kann, sondern automatisch gespeichert wird. Man lädt neu und ist ne halbe Sekunde später tot ... macht keinen Spaß. Darum sollte ein Spiel mindestens drei verschiedene Autosave- und Quicksave-Slots haben, in denen abwechselnd gespeichert wird.

Was mich aber auch nervt (war in Risen 2 der Fall): Mit jedem Quicksave wurde ein neuer Spielstand angelegt. Dadurch kamen schnell mehrere Gigabyte an Speicherdaten zusammen, die man regelmäßig von Hand löschen musste.

Ebenfalls nervig: Spielstände, die man nicht selbst benennen kann. Warum macht man sowas?? Selbst auf Konsolen sollte es möglich sein, Spielstände zu benennen, aber immer häufiger kommt es vor, dass das nicht mehr möglich ist. Schlimmer Design-Patzer meiner Meinung nach.

Löcher in der Spielwelt: Man tritt irgendwo falsch hin oder springt verkehrt ... und schon ist man neben, über oder unter der Spielwelt und kommt nicht wieder in den Level zurück. Ist mir besonders häufig bei Mass Effect 2 passiert.

Spiele, die einen zum Durchrushen zwingen, indem man ständig künstlich Hektik vorgesetzt bekommt. Mal in Ruhe umschauen? Geht nicht. Und regelmäßig werden die Türen hinter einem verschlossen. Für mich einer der Hauptgründe, weswegen ich Metro 2033 weit weniger mochte als Stalker (verschlossene Rück, weniger wegen der Hektik).

Fehlerhafte Kollisionsabfrage ... Beispiel: FSX. Ich bilde mir ein, ein relativ guter virtueller Pilot (zumindest stürze ich nicht ab, solang am Flugzeug nichts kaputt ist) zu sein, aber wenn ich im Tiefflug über das Flughafengebäude von Berlin Tempelhof fliege oder auch nur zu nah ranrolle (immernoch ca. 100 Meter Platz) und nen Crash gutgeschrieben bekomme ... da könnt'sch an die Decke gehen! Da ist Platz ohne Ende ... und auf einmal gibt's ne Kollision mitten im Nichts! Sowas macht echt keinen Spaß.

Mogelnde KI, z. B. in Rennspielen. Da fährt man mehrmals hintereinander eine quasi perfekte Runde und hat eines der schnellsten Autos auf der Strecke ... und wird kurz vor dem Ziel, weil man die Ideallinie nicht 100% trifft, von einer lahmen Gurke mit 400 km/h überholt! Davor sind selbst Möchtegern-Simulationen wie Gran Turismo nicht mehr sicher, auch wenn es da nicht ganz so extrem ist, wie in diversen Arcade-Spielen.


----------



## doomkeeper (19. April 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Exakt das gleiche Erlebnis, das mir widerfahren ist. Und auch ich hab glücklicherweise nur 10 Euro hingelatzt.
> Allerdings habe ich mich am Ende doch noch durchs Spiel gequält. Wenn man schon mit etwas angefangen hat, sollte man es auch zuende bringen. Ist so meine Devise.


 
Ich werds bestimmt wieder in Angriff nehmen aber bisjetzt fehlt mir einfach die Lust am Spiel.

Hab mich echt wie Schnitzel drauf gefreut aber dass ich jedes mal alles anschauen muss
dann vergeht mir die Lust komplett.

LA Noire spielt sich eh schon wie ein altmodischer Film.. da möchte ich nicht noch ein Film im Film haben -.-

Vor allem komme ich bei den Punkten "Anzweifeln und Lüge" ständig durcheinander
und das ärgert mich total weil diese 2 Punkte schlecht von einander zu unterscheiden sind
und deswegen nicht die volle Punktzahl nicht erreicht wird.

Dann möchte man auf Retry gehen.... 
Und man wird TATSÄCHLICH komplett am Anfang der kompletten Mission abgesetzt inkl. aller langen Cutscenes die
man nicht überspringen kann...

Man spielt also knapp über eine Stunde eine Mission und führt 2 - 3 wichtige Gespräche (gerade beim letzten Gespräch
macht man einen doofen "anzweifeln - Lüge" Fehler und hat keine volle Punktzahl)
Wenn man jetzt auf Retry geht löscht war alles umsonst und muss die ganzen Cutscenes
in kompletter Länge über sich ergehen lassen....

LA Noire wird wohl das erste Spiel welches ich einfach so durchspiele ohne drauf zu achten
wie gut ich meinen Job erledige hauptsache ich sehe das Ende...

Das ist sehr traurig und mich wunderts dass LA Noire trotzdem gute Wertungen eingefahren hat.
Nach meinem Spielspaß zu urteilen würde ich das Spiel eher fast zerreissen statt die tolle Facial Capture Technik 
in den Himmel zu loben. 

Edit.
Außerdem wenn man sich durchs Spiel "quälen" muss hat der Entwickler
gewaltig etwas falsch gemacht...
Ich akzeptiere träge Spielabschnitte gern wenn sie im Nachhinein ihre
Spieltiefe entfalten z.b. wie Deus Ex die erste Mission war ziemlich träge.

Aber wenn eine bestimmte Mechanik wie in LA Noire derart broken ist
empfinde ich sowas als extrem frustrierend und total unnötig.

Kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen dass eine simple Skip Funktion
so unmöglich zu programmieren ist. Andere Spiele schaffen es heutzutage doch auch .


----------



## Sha6rath (20. April 2013)

Games for Windows Live... hat alle meine Savegames für Batman Arkham Asylum und Arkham City sowie Dirt 3 geschluckt. Abhilfe hab ich mir bei gewissen Foren geholt aber gespielt hab ich die Spiele seitdem auch nicht mehr XD Schade das man als Vollpreiskäufer mit GfWL gestraft wird


----------



## MisterSmith (20. April 2013)

Sha6rath schrieb:


> ...Schade das man als Vollpreiskäufer mit GfWL gestraft wird


Bioshock 2, Fable 3 und Fallout 3. Hunderte von Spielständen und nicht einmal ein Problem beim Laden. Und bei den Batman-Spielen war es sicher ein Savegame-Bug, wurde also von den Entwicklern verursacht.

Bei Arkham City wurde der Bug behoben und dass ohne das etwas an GfWL geändert wurde:
Batman: Arkham City: Neuer PC-Patch gegen Savegame-Bug


----------



## doomkeeper (20. April 2013)

@ MisterSmith

Ändert trotzdem nix daran dass es die Save Files verschwunden waren
und so ein Schock erstmal tief sitzen bleibt.

Nur um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen.


----------



## MisterSmith (20. April 2013)

@Doomkeeper
Das ist klar, mir ging es dabei nur darum, dass es nicht an GfWL liegt, was auch nicht sein kann da bei den von mir aufgezählten Spielen es keine Probleme gab und die auch alle GfWL verwenden.

GfWL ist sicher nicht perfekt, aber das sind alle anderen Plattformen ebenso wenig.


----------



## doomkeeper (20. April 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> @Doomkeeper
> Das ist klar, mir ging es dabei nur darum, dass es nicht an GfWL liegt, was auch nicht sein kann da bei den von mir aufgezählten Spielen es keine Probleme gab und die auch alle GfWL verwenden.
> 
> GfWL ist sicher nicht perfekt, aber das sind alle anderen Plattformen ebenso wenig.


 
Sein GfWL hats aber eben verbockt und deswegen versteht man seinen Frust.
Es geht hier nicht um irgendwelche Tests sondern persönliche Erlebnisse also ruhig Blut


----------



## MisterSmith (21. April 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Sein GfWL hats aber eben verbockt und deswegen versteht man seinen Frust.
> Es geht hier nicht um irgendwelche Tests sondern persönliche Erlebnisse also ruhig Blut


Naja, den Satz den ich von Sha6rath zitiert habe ist eine komplette Verallgemeinerung. Und da wollte ich aus Gründen der Fairness einen Kontrapunkt setzen.

Wie gesagt ich habe hunderte von Spielstände gespeichert, denn ich bin ein "Vielspeicherer" () und hasse es wen ich Dialoge oder Zwischensequenzen direkt noch einmal anschauen muss, weil ich irgendeine Kleinigkeit übersehen habe oder Dinge ausprobiert habe.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. April 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Naja, den Satz den ich von Sha6rath zitiert habe ist eine komplette Verallgemeinerung. Und da wollte ich aus Gründen der Fairness einen Kontrapunkt setzen.


 
Du hast einfach einen Satz aus dem Kontext gerissen mein lieber Freund 

Er hat nämlich GfWL als Strafe bezeichnet weil er seine schlechte Erfahrung
mit den Save Games gemacht hat.
Und somit hat er vollkommen recht und da kann niemand
anders etwas "korrigieren".

Und so ganz nebenbei zeigt die Suchmaschine
wirklich genug Beiträge mit den selben Erlebnissen von vielen anderen Leuten mit GfWL.

Diese Platform hat nicht ohne Grund so ein schlechtes Image... ob es dir gefällt oder nicht


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. April 2013)

Bei mir war was ganz kurioses. Wenn ich The Walking Dead (das Adventure) spielen wollte, da durfte ich nie das Gamepad aktiviert haben, sonst konnte ich die Speicherstände nicht mehr laden und habe sie dann auch nur mit viel Rumgemurkse wieder hinbekommen. Also musste ich jedes Mal, bevor ich das Spiel startete, das Gamepad in Windows deaktivieren oder abstöpseln. Komischer Fehler


----------



## doomkeeper (21. April 2013)

Beim 3. Durchlauf in Thief 3 konnte ich keine Truhen knacken und Leiter auf -und absteigen 
Vor allem die Leiter war an einer gewissen Stelle wichtig für den Missionsabschluss 

Hat mich tierisch für viele Tage genervt bis 
ich in einem Forum den Tipp bekam Vsync auszuschalten da dieser
etwas buggy ist...

Tatsächlich konnte ich endlich weiterspielen, sowie Schlösser knacken und Leiter erklimmen


----------



## MisterSmith (21. April 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du hast einfach einen Satz aus dem Kontext gerissen mein lieber Freund
> Er hat nämlich GfWL als Strafe bezeichnet weil er seine schlechte Erfahrung
> mit den Save Games gemacht hat.


Gut, dann kann er ja vielleicht erklären was genau bei GfWL zu dem Bug geführt haben soll und was er in GfWL geändert hat, dass es funktioniert.

Das würde glaube ich viele interessieren die sich auch in Zukunft Spiele mit GfWL kaufen. Falls da aber nichts mehr konkretes kommt, nehme ich das natürlich auch nicht ernst und werde diese Spiele weiterhin beziehen.


doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und somit hat er vollkommen recht und da kann niemand
> anders etwas "korrigieren".


Natürlich kann ich dieses machen, ansonsten könnte man die Funktion für Kommentare gleich ganz streichen.


doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und so ganz nebenbei zeigt die Suchmaschine
> wirklich genug Beiträge mit den selben Erlebnissen von vielen anderen Leuten mit GfWL.


Tolles Argument, google mal nach Probleme mit Steam oder Origin.


doomkeeper schrieb:


> Diese Platform hat nicht ohne Grund so ein schlechtes Image... ob es dir gefällt oder nicht


Das kommt daher weil manche den Kopierschutz nicht verstehen und sich wundern wenn nach einer Neuinstallation von Windows die Spielstände nicht mehr da sind.

Da gibt es eine relativ einfache Lösung, habe ich hier auch bereits in einem Post schon verlinkt. Wir reden hier aber davon, dass einfach so Savegames gelöscht wurden, dass ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied und dieses wäre ein K.O. Kriterium für mich.

Wird es aber nicht sein, da ich weiß das GfWL nicht einfach so Spielstände löscht.


----------

